
How to slow down rate Mac OS screen saver changes - utefan001
&quot;I had a folder of fifty images. I selected all the files in the folder and then duplicated them. Then I selected &quot;Classic&quot; for the display option. That doubled the time each image was displayed (though in reality it was showing the file twice). That will only work if a transition is chosen without any special effects. Classic is ideal. If you want a photo displayed three times as long, batch duplicate the files again. In order of appearance, you will have file#1, file#1 copy, file#1 copy copy, etc. NOTE: Do not select the &quot;shuffle slide order&quot; option, for you need the files to appear one after another. The transition from one slide to its duplicate is not visually detectable. It looks like simply a longer display of the one photo.<p>The whole process can be done in half a minute if you batch duplicate files.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discussions.apple.com&#x2F;thread&#x2F;6634769?start=0&amp;tstart=0
======
jimsmart
It was easier before SIP, but this should work (not tested myself)

[https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/135766/os-x-
maveri...](https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/135766/os-x-mavericks-
screensaver-changes-pictures-too-quickly-how-do-i-slow-it-down)

~~~
utefan001
As you know, disabling SIP is not the best idea. I spent several hours one
night hacking my macbook that had MS office installed. I created a malicious
excel file following a tutorial, got reverse shell, but couldn't break out of
the SIP sandbox. I have serious respect for the Devs of SIP. Windows would be
a lot more secure if it had something like SIP that makes it very hard to
escalate from a low priv shell to admin.

------
utefan001
This worked for me. Such a crazy way to fix the issue. If anyone knows a
better solution, please share.

